

From Silicon Alley to Palermo Valley: Outsourcing to Argentina - mayava
http://foundersblock.com/articles/from-silicon-alley-to-palermo-valley-outsourcing-to-argentina/

======
GFischer
The article is kind of an infomercial, but I hope the outsourcing trend
continues :)

As an Uruguayan, I believe that both Argentina and Uruguay have well-educated
middle class with decent knowledge of English, reasonably good universities
with high standards (if you hire a Computer Engineer from a local university I
can guarantee that he's a survivor and a good learner at the very least), and
while local standard of living is more expensive than India, a below-average
US wage is a princely sum here (I make U$ 1.200 after taxes which is U$ 2400
before taxes).

Local governments heavily encourage software development, so it's mostly tax
free for now, though employment as a full-time employee is still a
bureaucratic nightmare (you're much better off hiring someone as a contractor
or independant firm).

